#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Porosity in carbonates

## yasiobasio123

Reservoir is gas bearing carbonates, density log reads very low in gas interval which gives high porosity (not sure whether gas correction was applied or not). NMR is also taken, gives porosity which is significantly less than density log derived porosity in the same gas bearing zone. No core taken therefore no core porosity for calibration. Question is which porosity should one trust the more, density log derived porosity or NMR porosity? Thanks.

See More: Porosity in carbonates

----------


## gustavoarquimedes

1st) what workflow of density equation are you using?. 2nd) what is the value of gas density that you used? and finally, what about the hole quality in the gas bearing layer?

----------

